# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Introduction to VBA and Advanced Excel Training (online and free?)

## xxtoddyxx

Howdy,

I was hoping some of you good people would be able to direct me toward any free, online Advanced Excel courses?

I was also interested in learning VBA - I see the link to a good beginners guide to VBA (link to Amazon) below but I was wondering if there are any good , online courses/guides?

Preferrably progressive guides with lots of examples/scenarios.

If there are none then can anyone recommend a good beginners guide to VBA (other than what is shown below)

Thanks in Advance !!

Richard

----------


## Domski

Hi,

Don't know about courses as such but there's some good material on these sites:

http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html
http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/MainPage.aspx

As for a beginners guide to vba I bought Excel VBA Programming For Dummies by John Walkenbach but never really used it as I prefer to learn by trying to answer stuff on forums and reading other people's contributions. I think a combination of the two approaches is probably best.

Dom

Dom

----------


## frksdf

For the first step in VBA, Excel VBA Programming For Dummies by John Walkenbach is very very useful.

----------

